# How to process Cholla?



## skip.hinton (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

So would anyone like to share their experiences on how to process Cholla?
It's one thing to find and bring home some dead stalks, but after that, I don't have a clue. 

Skip


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 21, 2013)

The best thing to do with it would be to cut it up and send it to me and I will deal with it. You really don't want to mess with it. besides that I am almost out.

All joking aside, it really depends on what you want to do with it. For my purposes I cut it into 5.5 inch lengths and then rip it into pieces that fit in my molds blow the dirt and junk off of it and cast it.


----------

